

Campus Job (YC W15), Connecting College Students with Employers, Raises $7.8M - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/campus-job-connecting-college-students-with-employers-raises-7-8-million-in-series-a/

======
lizwessel
Hi everyone!! I'm Liz, one of the co-founders of Campus Job. Happy to answer
any questions (or hear your thoughts on our approach!) if anyone is interested
:)

~~~
tristanho
Hey Liz, as a student at University of Waterloo, our school provides a co-op
system and job matching tools to help students find jobs. I know a lot of
North American schools provide services like this and it seems like you'll be
competing directly with them.

Are there any advantages to using your service versus the ones provided by the
student's university for finding internships?

PS congrats on the series A!

------
cehrnrooth
Interesting approach to helping students find work. From an employers point of
view, I'd think most college students are interchangeable for entry-level work
and student demand would outstrip employer supply, what's the incentive for
employers to pay and use the platform?

------
vadym909
Congrats- How is this different than Internmatch, Readyforce or even Indeed or
snagajob?

------
tiffanyricks
Congrats Liz! This is awesome! I like that your company pivoted to a new
model. I am in the process of doing this myself. Why do you need so much $$$
for site that recruites part-time employees? Seems like a big whole to dig
yourself out of. Just sayin

~~~
gargarplex
She is qualified to spend the money to ensure her company dominates the
market. There are 20 million college students in the US; if she helps 1
million of them get jobs, then she could position herself to receive at least
10% of their income. 1 million * $10 / hr * 10% = $1 million / working hr.

~~~
tiffanyricks
I understand the world dominion thing and that's every ones goto answer. I am
sure it was Secret's answer too but you see how that turned out. Launched in
2013, raised $35M, and closing doors in 2015. I think Campus Job has an
awesome business model and definitely qualified. My thought was too much
cash... way too soon... for this type of business.

~~~
gxespino
1\. You raise not for what you need today but what you need for tomorrow. They
still have a lot to figure out and the money gives them the runway to do that.
If things go wrong, they'll have the war chest to survive until the next round
of funding.

2\. Raising more than you need allows the founders to get back to work and
stay out of fundraising mode longer. The last thing you want to do is finish
fundraising and find yourself needing to fundraise again 6-10 months down the
road.

------
jonathanehrlich
Awesome team. Congrats guys!

------
mikejholly
Congrats Liz, JJ and team!

